# LACE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 1adrenln (Aug 6, 2009)

hi everyone. i was liking the looks of lace rock. i will be setting up my 110 gallon mixed african tank soon. looking for the best rocks to create a good looking natural look with lots of caves. i will be using crushed coral for the gravel (white) so i wanted to stay away from holy rock because it will blend too much. I thought the grey color of the lace rock would be a cool contrast.

however, i have been trying to dig information up on the internet about the safety of this rock and there seems to be mixed reviews. some say it will leach toxins into my water. that is not what i want to do to my fish.

what do you guys think about the lace rock? is there a better suggestion as far as rocks go? what would go best with my set up?

thanks


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used lacerock in my african tank and had no issues what so ever. It is a volcanic rock so it is porous and may have a few jagged edges on it.It also helped to keep the ph up in my tank.I've never heard of lacerock harming fish as far as being toxic.

I use to set and watch as some of the africans were actually able to bore into some of the smaller holes and make the hole bigger,lol. While they were in there boring away the powdered rock would come out and almost look like a small smoke stream coming out of it,lol.It will also sometimes have a yellowish or similar colored algae or moss looking stuff on it and the fish love it. It will sometimes also get a slimelike coating on it a day or so after you put it in your tank.This won't harm the africans either and will eventually go away but you can lift it out and brush it off good and put it back in.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

the look is up to you and lace rock when kept clean looks good if its a natural look you are going for then lace rock is not the choice. you tube lake malawi and watch the videos...river rock and/or slate along with some driftwood usually acheives a more "natural" look


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

lace rock is awesome to stack and make caves. costs a little much but well worth it. 
if you are worried about anything living on the rock, through it in the dishwasher for 20min with OUT soap. 
low quality vid of my tank






hope you decide to go with it


----------



## 1adrenln (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys. look wise i dont mean like the actual lake they come from but i just like the way the lace rock is not even, square, or round. if just dumped into the tank it will create many cool caves and doesnt look like you placed every rock a specific way.

anyway, i dont have to use the stuff i just like the looks of it and the coloring of it. i much more concerned with the effects of lace rock on water quality and the fishes health.

i do need to hear more about this rock.

thanks again guys!


----------



## 1adrenln (Aug 6, 2009)

scuba, i didnt see your post. thanks for the vid very cool! anyway, i boil the rocks i get so not too worried about stuff growing but more about toxic metals being leached into the water. some say there is iron, copper, and lead in the rock. again, not sure if it even matters with hard water and high ph. i read that the soft water tanks will make rocks leach more into the water.


----------

